# Orlando - timeshare presentation incentives



## luv_maui (Apr 7, 2012)

What are the current Orlando timeshare presentation incentives?  We're planning a trip to Orlando and wasn't sure the incentives used to bring people in?  Hoping to stay at either a Westin or Marriott, so does anyone know incentives there as well?


----------



## Dori (Apr 7, 2012)

In February, we did a relatively painless presentation at Summer Bay. We chose 4 tickets for Arabian Nights so we could take our children out for a nice evening. One of the other choices was a $100 Visa card, i think, or discounts for Disney, etc.

Dori


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2012)

In my former lifetime (misbegotten youth), I did this 2x myself, but these presentations are never pleasant. So, if you're bound and determined to stare into the abyss of misery for some meager "gift," check out this website which lists several options:

http://www.timeshareorlando.com/promotions/index.shtml

These days, it would not be worth the downside of having my ears boxed and my sanity questioned for several hours. I consider my liesure time to be the greater reward.


----------



## theo (Apr 7, 2012)

*Well said!*



Talent312 said:


> <snip> These days, it would not be worth the downside of having my ears boxed and my sanity questioned for several hours. I consider my liesure time to be the greater reward.



The words of a truly wise man, for sure. Trinkets and baubles and tickets are available anywhere, anytime, but time spent in this particular manner is both wasted (imho) and gone forever (indisputable)...


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 8, 2012)

And Orlando has the most high pressure sales people anywhere, IMO. UGH!!!


----------

